# Gaming livestream (Ressourcen) ausreichend?



## Wutprobe (22. September 2012)

Hallo,

 ich versuche derzeit einen eigenen "gaming livestream" aufzubauen. Hierbei stellt sich mir aber die Frage, ob meine Ressourcen dafür ausreichen bzw. habe ich folgendes Problem:

 Sobald ich versuche zu streamen (mit xsplit) und ein Spiel auf den Fenstermodus umschalte (während xfrie läuft), fängt es an sich nicht mehr so flüssig anzufühlen wie vorher. Der stream an sich laggt kein bisschen bzw. läuft flüssig und sauber, ohne Probleme.



 Woran kann das liegen? Reichen meine vorhanden Ressourcen einfach nicht aus oder ist das eine Sache der Einstellung?



 Ich habe versucht alle verschiedenen Einstellungen von xsplit auszuprobieren, von schlechter bis guter Qualität, doch egal ob hohe oder niedrige Auflösung es "laggt" überall gleichermaßen.



Zum besseren Verständnis möchte ich kurz die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen aufzählen:

 Ich habe "nur" eine 16 k Leitung, da bei uns leider derzeit nicht mehr zu bekommen ist.

Downloadgeschwindigkeit von etwa 15 MB (eher nebensächlich)

Uploadgeschwindigkeit von etwa 1 MB was zwar sehr wenig is,t aber für einen einigermaßen gut laufenden stream doch ausreichen sollte?



Zu meiner Hardware:

 Grafikkarte habe ich eine GTX 580 eingebaut

 Prozessor: Intel ® Core ™ i7-2600K CPU 3,4 GHz

 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 home premium (64 bit)



 Ich bin nicht sehr erfahren was Hardware etc. angeht und hoffe mal das reicht als Information bzw. um mir erst mal weiterzuhelfen...



 mit freundlichen Grüßen Wutprobe


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. September 2012)

xplit regelt die game fps auf die sende fps runter, versuch mit mehr fps zu senden.
xplit zeigt dir auch die aktuelle bitrate an, so kansnt du gut überwachen wie nah du an deien 1k sendeleistung kommst


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. September 2012)

Dein Upload-Speed beträgt 1 MBit, was ca. 100 KB/s sind und nicht 1 MB.

Edit: KBit zu KB korrigiert


----------



## yves1993 (22. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dein Upload-Speed beträgt 1 MBit, was ca. 100 KBit/s sind und nicht 1 MB.



100kB/s* 

Oh gott ihr habt es alle gut mit dem Standart in Deutschland der bei 16k liegt. Bei uns hier in Luxemburg ist der Standart 5k <.<
Noch schlimmer ist, die Glasfaser Leitungen sind schon lange angeschlossen, das heisst 50 oder 100k wären drin, wäre da nicht der Technikmuffel von Vater dem man einfach nicht überreden kann wenigstens auf 10k hochzugehen für nur 5€ mehr im Monat, da man manchmal schon Probleme hat wenn die Schwestern und meine Mutter mal auch im Netz sind D:
An Streamen ist bei mir nicht zu denken, 500ms Latenz + inc.


----------



## exill (22. September 2012)

Hm, irgendwo meine ich mal gelesen zu haben das man zum streamen eine 32k Internetverbindung braucht, da mit 16k der Upload zu wenig ist. In wie weit das stimmt kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. September 2012)

@yves:

16 MBit ist bei weitem nicht Standard. Außerdem heißt es oft genug: "Bis zu 16 MBit".

Es gibt noch genügend Gegenden in Deutschland, die nicht mal 1 MBit bekommen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. September 2012)

über das 08/15 internet 6k+ (= 1MBit/s up) kann man bequem 480p streamen. das schwankt bei 24 fps je nach bewegung aufm monitor bei 400-900 KBit/s

hier is mein diablo das ich gestream hab:
http://de.twitch.tv/b0ne123/b/319447155
hab 10 down 1 up MBit/s leitung


----------

